# Best probiotic?



## jjglad (May 6, 2016)

I know this is probably a loaded question!

I was curious what people find to be the best probiotic to take for IBS-D, esp. anyone who is dealing with IBS-D thanks to post infectious colitis from CDiff!

I have been taking the Garden of Life probiotic, Primal Defense, but remember seeing a question the other day about Garden of Life probiotics and was surprised by answers and wondered if the Primal defense is not helping me at all somehow...

Any thoughts?


----------



## jjglad (May 6, 2016)

so I am seeing some people say that multi-strain probiotics are more for people with C, not D?!? Anyone agree with that. Maybe I will try just acidopholis and/or Culturelle for a couple days and see if that helps.

I am imagine nothing makes a difference if I am dealing with bile acid issues...not sure how to narrow all this down and figure out what will help?!?


----------



## meowcat (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey, i think the post that is tagged at the top of this forum about calcium talks about bile acid issues, might be worth having a look through that? I don't have experience with this but have seem calcium mentioned a lot throughout the forum!


----------



## subichi (Aug 23, 2016)

Yakult works that best for me


----------



## Ibs-d-epressing (Jun 1, 2015)

As long as you bought your probiotics from a refrigerator, and you're caring for them properly by refrigerating them, most wide spectrum probiotics in that category are comparable in my experience. I have bile acid issues and I find that probiotics do help a little. Cholestyramine is effective for some people, but it made my cramping worse. It's a bile acid sequestrant that's available by prescription where I'm from. Calcium seems to help too if I take it with a meal.


----------



## terrykeithsmom (Aug 29, 2016)

I have tried a ton of probiotics! Some of them I don't even think had life in them, unfortunately a lot of dead probiotics are sold. (Google how to test your probiotics for viability) I have found getting on a probiotic with Sacc Boulardii and digestive enzymes in it helps with the D. Here is the one that has helped me: http://shopmyplexus.com/janemartin/products/probio5.html

Also, have you ever heard of the product called SeaCure? I have found that around 6 a day is very healing and soothing to my digestive tract, read through their website for more information:

http://www.seacure-protein.com/

I'm new to the forum and still searching for some answers to my urgency and yellow bowel issues. The 2 above things have helped me but I still RUN to the bathroom!!


----------

